# Bill Matthews NOS Muscle Bike Headers



## 47jchiggins (Apr 2, 2017)

I picked these up in a box of parts and since I don't get into these bikes, I put it on eBay, below is the link if anyone is interested.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262916699682?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks,
Todd


----------

